# Bergwerk Restposten



## SchiebeNix (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hatte gestern eigentlich nach einem Bestimmten Helm von Busch gesucht und die Internetseiten der Fahrradhändler in unserem Umkreis durchsucht.

Dabei bin ich auf Bergwerk-Bike-Restposten gestoßen und dachte mir, ich
poste sie hier mal für euch (habe allerdings nicht angerufen, ob sie auch noch
da sind).

Bin selbst GT-Fan, hatte diesen Tread aber letztens gelesen und mich jetzt wieder dran erinnert.

LinK zum Händler:
http://www.citybikefun.de

Bsp.:
http://www.citybikefun.de/angebot3.htm

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## joob45 (9. Mai 2005)

diese preise sind überteuert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

